# NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)

## Adel Ahmed

when I try running a virtualmachine I get the following error:

Failed to open a session for the virtual machine gentoo.

The virtual machine 'gentoo' has terminated unexpectedly during startup because of signal 9.

Result Code: NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)

Component: Machine

Interface: IMachine {5eaa9319-62fc-4b0a-843c-0cb1940f8a91}

I haven't used vvirtualbox in a while so I'm not sure what had done that

thanks

----------

## Adel Ahmed

I have the uninterruptable process:

adel     30393  0.0  0.0  55184  2572 ?        D    17:26   0:00 /usr/lib64/virtualbox/VirtualBox --comment gentoo --startvm fb710637-27b3-4b9d-a6ab-8618be9c0eff --no-startvm-errormsgbox

I cannot kill the process, I have  a strong feeling this has something to do with the solution to the pro blem

----------

## Adel Ahmed

I just noticed when I run pstree I get the following:

init-+-2*[VirtualBox]

if Im not running virtualbox

and :

init-+-VBoxSVC---8*[{VBoxSVC}]

     |-VBoxXPCOMIPCD

     |-2*[VirtualBox]

     |-VirtualBox---2*[{VirtualBox}]

If i'm running virtualbox

----------

